# Knife and Stick training in Ventura County/Westlake Village



## kolobok (May 14, 2009)

I am trying to expand my horizons a bit and learn some knife and stick fighting.  I live in Ventura County, CA and pretty much anything from Calabasas to Ventura is within reach for me.

Are there any good FMA schools in this area?

I have some background in Muay Thai, but I have never done FMA, if that matters.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Blindside (May 14, 2009)

http://bloodsport.com/calikali/about/index.html

My knowledge of California geography sucks, are these guys near you?


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2009)

You'll have lots of great options!


----------



## kolobok (May 15, 2009)

Blindside said:


> http://bloodsport.com/calikali/about/index.html
> 
> My knowledge of California geography sucks, are these guys near you?



I am afraid if I start another martial art on Saturdays my wife will divorce me (I already have my muay thai practice at 7AM on Sundays).

I am hoping to find something where I can sneak off in the evening during the week once or twice.

That rules out Dog Brothers (that is on Saturday).  That also rules out Inosanto Academy and most other places in Los Angeles, since the nature of traffic here is such that it would take me hours to get there after work.

ILya


----------



## wushuguy (May 26, 2009)

See if Henry Garcia is still teaching in Oxnard. He teaches Tae Kali Do, a mix of Kali and Tae Kwon Do. However if you're interested in Kali specific training, I think he has some options to not take the tae kwon do portion. When I studied with him a while back, I mainly went to the Kali classes.


----------



## kolobok (Jun 15, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> See if Henry Garcia is still teaching in Oxnard. He teaches Tae Kali Do, a mix of Kali and Tae Kwon Do. However if you're interested in Kali specific training, I think he has some options to not take the tae kwon do portion. When I studied with him a while back, I mainly went to the Kali classes.



I think that school is still around, but I have not visited it yet.  In the meantime I found that Jesus Flores teaches Kali (Inosanto's version I believe) once a week at his Kenpo dojo.  I have gone to a couple of classes and while very mellow, they will give me good fundamentals, I think.

Still, I will stop by the Tae Kali Do studio and check it out all the same.  I do not have any particular interest in Tae Kwon Do, but another Kali option would not hurt.

Thanks
Kolobok


----------



## taichiventura (Oct 2, 2014)

My friends train sticks, if you PM me I can see if they are taking students.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 2, 2014)

taichiventura said:


> My friends train sticks, if you PM me I can see if they are taking students.



Uh, 5 year old post, he probably found something by now.


----------

